# Serveur FTP sur leopard!!



## e-gore (7 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes;

Je cherche en vain un moyen de faire de mon macbook un petit serveur ftp, mais je crois que je ne peux pas y arriver sans votre aide.

Le serveur ne servira juste qu'à echanger de gros dossiers entre 2 ordi (1mac et 1pc) distant de plusieurs centaines de kilomètres (je dis ça pour qu'on evite que l'on me parle du réseau local).

Je sais qu'il existe PureFTPD, mais est incompatible sur leopard.Rumpus est beaucoup trop cher pour mes besoins.

Il reste le FTP intégré à Leopard, cependant sur le client FTP ( Filezilla), il ya impossibilité de connexion avec une erreur 530.

Je ne sais plus à quelques saints me vouer...Je fais donc appelle à vos connaissances.

Et n'oubliez pas que lorsque l'on ne connais pas on est tres (comment dire!!)...con.Exprimez-vous comme si vous parliez à un gosse :rateau:

Cordialement.


----------



## e-gore (11 Décembre 2007)

personne n'a de réponse?

Je ne peux y croire!!!


----------



## maousse (11 Décembre 2007)

euh, un erreur 530, c'est une erreur d'identification. Tu es sûr des login/password ? C'est bien avec un compte actif sur ton mac que tu essaies de t'identifier ?

Sinon, ton mac est derrière un routeur ? Tu as fait les redirections de port nécessaires, si oui ?


----------



## e-gore (12 Décembre 2007)

Bon voilà, affaire plus ou moins régler! c'était la freebox qui posait probleme. *Merci Maousse
*
Cependant je voudrais que seul le dossier FTP ( que j'ai créé au préalable soit visible par le client ), ce qui n'est pas le cas car tout le compte de la personne est visible. Comment faire?

Pour info, dans Partage des Préférences systèmes, seul le dossier est soit disant visible pour le client.... ce qui n'est donc pas le cas.

Pouvez-vous une fois de plus m'aider?


----------



## mouracamel (16 Décembre 2007)

j'ai le mm problème.
Sous Tiger j'utilisais PureFTPD et ça fonctionnait très bien.
Mais depuis Léopard si j'ai bien compris il faut allez dans prefSysteme puis partage puis partage de fichiers puis 
1 - en cliquant sur le + de la colonne gauche il faut déclarer un dossier à partager (présent dans le compte utilisateur).
2 -  en cliquant sur le + de la colonne droite créer un utilisateur virtuel puis choisir les autorisations.
Cliquer sur le bouton Option pour activer le partage par FTP (port 21)

Quand on va dans PrefSysteme>Comptes on voit en effet un nouveau compte virtuel de partage.

Puis à l'utilisation d'un ClientServeur (Fetch, CyberDuck, FileZilla ou Transmit 
dans le cartouche Serveur on tape l'adresse IP
sur le Port 21
On entre le nom d'UtilisateurVirtuel créé précédemment
et son mot de passe 
Résultat  CONNEXION REFUSED

Alors que si on rentre le nom d'utilisateur principal on obtient la connexion mais pour le coup c'est une navigation jusqu'à la racine du DD :affraid: 

J'ai aussi essayé de créer un compte standard à l'usage unique du FTP mais c'est pareil on peut remonter toute l'arborescence du DD. :affraid: 

Si qq'un à des idées ou infos sur la manière de faire du FTP GRATIS (genre PureFTPD) sur Léopard ???
 
Merci


----------



## mouracamel (16 Décembre 2007)

Scusi
à la connexion de l'Utilisateur Virtuel on obtient pas 
CONNEXION REFUSED
mais
http://35890.ath.cx/


----------



## julien51 (19 Décembre 2007)

Pureftpd manager a été mis a jour, il fonctionne sous leopard.


----------



## e-gore (19 Décembre 2007)

En effet, test effectué, PureFTPD manager fonctionne correctement sur leopard.
Ainsi mon soucis de racine avec le "serveur" leopard laissant apparaitre tous les dossiers partagés ou non n'existe plus.

Merci


----------



## platiniumll (2 Janvier 2008)

julien51 a dit:


> Pureftpd manager a été mis a jour, il fonctionne sous leopard.



Moi j'ai aussi besoin de vos conseils :
à l'installation de PureFTPd Manager, une box s'ouvre avec message : "Alerte - Failed to open logfile at: /var/log/ftp.log"
Je clique sur Cancel et PureFTP démarre quand même.

Après avoir créé un compte utilisateur, mot de passe et tout et tout, je n'arrive pas à me connecter, ni par Safari, ni Fetch, ni Cyberduck...
J'ai bien autorisé le port 21...
Je suis sur un petit routeur Orange (pas LiveBox)

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Au fait, j'ai aussi utilisé DynDNS Updater pour cacher mon IP en créant un nom commun qui renvoie directement vers mon IP (qui du coup est cachée)


----------



## platiniumll (2 Janvier 2008)

Ah au fait, BONNE ANNEE A TOUTES ET A TOUS !


----------



## dundy972 (3 Janvier 2008)

J'ai eu le même problème, pour le fichier de log il te suffit de le créer manuellement en ouvrant un terminal et en tapant la commande : sudo touch /var/log/ftp.log

Pour le problème de connection, il ne suffit pas d'autoriser le port 21(il est d'ailleurs autorisé automatiquement dans le firewall de leopard), il faut que tu configure ton routeur pour qu'il redirige les paquets arrivant sur le port 21 depuis internet vers l'adresse ip locale de ton serveur ftp(port forwarding).


----------



## platiniumll (3 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour tes conseils, je vais m'y atteler dès que j'ai 5 minutes...


----------



## pjemy (10 Février 2011)

Bonjour, Bonsoir,

Voilà, 
Je suis un peu dans le même soucis..
Je suis sous Snow Leopard, J'utilise PureFTPD manager.
Je suis chez orange d'ou la live box.

Dans un premier temps je suis allé sur le site no-ip, pour obtenir un nom de domaine pour mon serveur, j'ai téléchargé l'application de no ip qui permet de suivre les changements d'adresse IP du serveur. En se loggant dessus on voit le nom de domaine ainsi créer, et on voit une fenêtre qui suit l'adresse IP du serveur.

Ensuite J'ai donc configurer ma Livebox en allant dans la configuration des serveur LAN, j'ai créer autorisé 1 serveur avec 2 autorisations, une en TCP et une en UDP, du port 20 à 21, sur mon adresse locale de ma connexion wifi. (Désolé si j'emploi de mauvais thermes je ne suis pas du tout un spécialiste réseau d'où ma demande...;-))

Sous PureFTPD manager, j'ai ensuite configuré 2 compte, le mien qiu est un compte avec toutes autorisations, et un compte invité. Pour ensuite finir par démarrer le serveur sous PureFTPD. J'ai ajouté les dossiers autorisés pour ces 2 comptes.

J'ai ensuite téléchargé un client FTP (Fetch). Et je tente de me connecter en mettant mon nom d'hôte, je saisie les données du compte sous lequel je veux me connecter (login, mot de passe), et la connexion est refusée ... Je ne comprends pas où j'ai raté quelque chose..?

Dans le doute, j'ai recréer un autre nom de domaine chez dyndns, car la livebox sagem a une fonction qui permet de suivre les changement d'adresse et de faire les mise à jour avec dyndns. (Réglages avancés...) Dans cet utilitaire, on entre le nom de domaine, les données du compte utilisateur chez dyndns, et la live box propose de faire la mise à joue en se connectant chez dyndns...

Et en retournant sur Fetch, même problème, même message...

Je n'y comprends rien, encore et toujours, je suis désespéré...aidez moi s'il vous plait...!!
Désolé pour ce message assez long, merci par avance pour vos réponses

pjemy


----------

